# Food Allergies...bloody hell...



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

Cheers, all.

For reasons unclear, over the past six weeks I've picked-up what appear to be some rather severe food allergies. This condition first manifested when I began encountering some stomach upset after my pre-workout meal of egg whites and oats. For perspective, this has been my go-to pre-workout meal for several years and I've not had any issues nor have I changed-up anything in the ingredients. 

I switched to whey protein in my pre-workout mix (I also take a whey protein shake post workout) and was good for about a week...until I suddenly began encountering the same upset from the whey...the coup de grace came for me when I nearly doubled-over on the job site (and subsequently had to spend much of my shift running back and forth to the loo) after I tried to substitute greek yogurt in the same macros. Same results: severe stomach cramping, explosive diarrhea, the works. 

In summary: bad juju in response to all of the following...

* Eggs / Egg whites
* Whey protein
* Greek yogurt

I'm presently experimenting with hemp protein - literally drinking in my coffee as I type this - and so far, so good. A bit chalky, but so long as it doesn't destroy my stomach I'll deal with it.

I'd hear from anyone else with any experience with this sort of thing (eg. sudden onset food allergies) and how they treated it along with what dietary changes had the most impact. 

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## Jada (Mar 20, 2013)

The only thing I noticed if I eat alot of egg whites for several days I shit loose:0 so I started to mix up days where I have a shake instead.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2013)

savage.
were you on orals at any point?  I ask because I know personal friends who really fucked up their stomachs with orals.

sometimes a break from everything and eating healthier foods help.  our bodies react to the poison we consume


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

sparticus said:


> savage.
> were you on orals at any point?  I ask because I know personal friends who really fucked up their stomachs with orals.
> 
> sometimes a break from everything and eating healthier foods help.  our bodies react to the poison we consume



None, Mate. Am cruising at present, low dose of Test and a low dose of Mast is all. I tend to skip away from orals as I'm a bit older than some (40-something) and get overly concerned about my liver & kidneys. My diet is actually very clean (I roll with Sponge) and no real changes (eg. a large bout of Indian food or the like) which I can point to that could have brought this on.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

Jada said:


> The only thing I noticed if I eat alot of egg whites for several days I shit loose:0 so I started to mix up days where I have a shake instead.



Thanks, Bro. I had been hitting the eggs pre-workout and the whey post-workout but now it seems my guts rebel against both of 'em. Got dammit...I love my dairy...this is bullocks...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 20, 2013)

thanks for the reply.
im out of ideas.

maybe a bad batch of eggs in your area?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 20, 2013)

i support hemp protein


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 20, 2013)

I changed one of my suppliment suppliers and it mess with me for a while till I figured it out. Just a thought it might not be what you are eating, but the food(any food) is reacting to something already in there. Does that make sence?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 20, 2013)

Might be lactose intolerance.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

Pea protein. Look for legumes as well. This is perplexing and troubling. I cannot imagine hitting my protein macros without greek yogurt, Egg whites or whey.

You COULD possibly have picked up a stomach bug and protein (the hardest to digest) is being affected the most. That would be GOOD news.... please keep us posted.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Might be lactose intolerance.



I thought this as well. Tried an OTC lactose supplement, no love   May be the supp takes time to accumulate in the body. Will keep up with the supp.



63Vette said:


> Pea protein. Look for legumes as well. This is perplexing and troubling. I cannot imagine hitting my protein macros without greek yogurt, Egg whites or whey.
> 
> You COULD possibly have picked up a stomach bug and protein (the hardest to digest) is being affected the most. That would be GOOD news.... please keep us posted.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Vette. I'll look into pea protein as well. Agreed, I'd be pleased if this was just a bloody stomach bug and I'm feeling it mostly as a result of protein being toughest to digest. Concern is the length of time it's hung-on. I'd think a bug would have died-out by now. Could be a tough bastard I suppose. Will keep this thread updated.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

I added a link to my original post Noble. Pea protein is becoming widely available and affordable and it has some advantages over your typical animal based proteins as well. 

Google it and read up on it, I am considering adding it to my diet.

Best of luck brother!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 20, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I thought this as well. Tried an OTC lactose supplement, no love   May be the supp takes time to accumulate in the body. Will keep up with the supp.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Vette. I'll look into pea protein as well. Agreed, I'd be pleased if this was just a bloody stomach bug and I'm feeling it mostly as a result of protein being toughest to digest. Concern is the length of time it's hung-on. I'd think a bug would have died-out by now. Could be a tough bastard I suppose. Will keep this thread updated.




^^^  I agree with Vette on the a potential bug. I am in the healthcare industry brother, and the duration of some of these bugs this year are far surpassing 4-6weeks to kick sometimes.  If really concerned, just go and get tested to see if you have a food allergy...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^  I agree with Vette on the a potential bug. I am in the healthcare industry brother, and the duration of some of these bugs this year are far surpassing 4-6weeks to kick sometimes.  If really concerned, just go and get tested to see if you have a food allergy...



Thanks Mate. I'd be pleased if this turns out to be a bug as I can then get back to normal programming with my diet. I may seek to get a test at some point if this prolongs. Cheers!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I added a link to my original post Noble. Pea protein is becoming widely available and affordable and it has some advantages over your typical animal based proteins as well.
> 
> Google it and read up on it, I am considering adding it to my diet.
> 
> ...



I've ordered a batch - thanks Vette!


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bro, if you have insurance you can get your Dr. to run a food allergy test called Alcat. That test is the bomb and our clinic uses it all the time. If no insurance, it is expensive as hell. I had it ran and it breaks down your allergies from Slight, moderate and high. My top one that I have allergy to is broccoli, which I hate anyways. It will tell you the foods that your system has a problem with as well as chemicals and medications.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 20, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> ^^^  I agree with Vette on the a potential bug. I am in the healthcare industry brother, and the duration of some of these bugs this year are far surpassing 4-6weeks to kick sometimes.  If really concerned, just go and get tested to see if you have a food allergy...



I actually wrote a thread about the bug I got this year. NEVER had anything like it and it sounds pretty similar to what Noble is describing actually. It ended up costing me 30 lbs. I was dehydrated and eating my own muscle. Had no appetite whatsoever and I am just getting back to 'normal' 6 weeks later. 

I hope it passes whatever it is. We don't have a shitload of variety in this game but taking out whey, Greek yogurt, egg whites..... that would suck.

We are with you bro. Keep us informed.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## j2048b (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah could be a food intolerance as opposed to an allergy that ur body may have assumed due to eating or drinking the same things over and over again and again, 

I was intolerant to eggs, milk, peanut butter for a very long time like 3-4 years, everytime id even smell that stuff id almost puke! After that time frame i started re introducing them into my diet at small quantities 1 at a time, until o was g2g!! 

There was a story about a guy who had gotten deathly sick and the doctors had tried everything, finally the asked him about his diet and what he ate daily, well come to find out he had been eating some sort of bran for nearly 20+ uears every day in some aspect, they took that crap literally out of his diet and he was g2g and healthier after they removed it, he had aquired a food tolerance and was not aware of it!!

ALWAYS GOOD TO CYCLE THE FOODS WE EAT!  MONTH TO MONTH OR how ever u can!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

brown1106 said:


> Bro, if you have insurance you can get your Dr. to run a food allergy test called Alcat. That test is the bomb and our clinic uses it all the time. If no insurance, it is expensive as hell. I had it ran and it breaks down your allergies from Slight, moderate and high. My top one that I have allergy to is broccoli, which I hate anyways. It will tell you the foods that your system has a problem with as well as chemicals and medications.



Do have insurance. Not great, but might take some of the sting out of such a test. Thanks Mate!! Great add!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 21, 2013)

Ran today with no dairy and no eggs. Felt *MUCH* better. Sub'd in hemp protein this morning in my post workout shake. It's not as concentrated as whey (had to chug down close to 60 grams of powder) but no painful side effects either. 

Per Vette's suggestion, I've got 8 lbs of pea protein powder en route in an effort to keep hitting my protein macros. I found it for cheap here in case anyone else is looking 

Making progress!

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2013)

Pea protein arrived, and first dose taken. 25 grams of protein, 30 grams of powder. Taste was not as bad as I'd imagined it would be  A bit of stomach upset right now, not on the scale of what I'd been encountering with the whey protein. 

Will dose again tomorrow pre-workout. More feedback to come!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 25, 2013)

Brother I hope and pray this pea protein will do it for you. Mix it in with some fruit for a smoothie .... it has more bcaas than the whey you have been taking too.

Keep us posted and best of luck!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks much, Brother. Will keep this thread current and thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 28, 2013)

A quick update. 

I've basically removed all dairy from my diet at this point. Am hoping after a couple of weeks / months to re-introduce it slowly and test my tolerance. Also introduced pea protein and am now at target levels (50 grams per serving; 2 servings per day).

Hopefully not too soon to celebrate but I've got a long weekend coming and nothing can harsh my mellow so here it is: I'm now three days without the nearly incapacitating stomach reactions 

Big love to Vette for the suggestion on the pea protein! No chance I'd hit my macros without it considering all I had to exclude from my diet. Being pain-free feels a bit odd, and could be placebo but I swear I'm already feeling the "kick" from the pea protein in the form of better absorption / processing by my body. Workouts have been great, energy in the gym is good (better than it had been when I was forcing myself to train in spite of a bloody hurricane in my gut) and we're back to some semblance of normalcy. 

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## HH (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck to you, i know how you feel. I can eat shrimps and shellfish with no problem, but if i touch it raw with my hands when making dinner, i break out into massive hives.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump.

The combination of eliminating dairy and eggs, along with the addition of the pea protein has been an absolute godsend. No stomach discomfort and I feel I'm better digesting and absorbing the protein I'm taking in. 

Props once more to Vette for the suggestion of the pea protein! I'm stocking up on that stuff!


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 6, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Bump.
> 
> The combination of eliminating dairy and eggs, along with the addition of the pea protein has been an absolute godsend. No stomach discomfort and I feel I'm better digesting and absorbing the protein I'm taking in.
> 
> Props once more to Vette for the suggestion of the pea protein! I'm stocking up on that stuff!



I am extremely happy for you my friend! I hope you can eventually work some back in to your diet if you chose to do so. Either way I wish you great health and good growth!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------

